# Java - Programm Kniffel



## 0_sally (23. Mrz 2021)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und habe von Java Programmierung nur sehr geringe Grundkenntnisse!
Wir müssen ein einfaches Kniffel in Java programmieren.
Ich komme leider gar nicht damit klar und bin am verzweifeln.

Die Aufgabe lautet:

Schreiben Sie ein Programm Kniffel.

Das Programm soll über folgende Funktionen verfügen:


ein Spiel geht über 6 Runden
pro Runde:
ein Array wird mit 5 Zufallszahlen zwischen 1 und 6 gefüllt
der Benutzer sieht die sortierten Zahlen
der Benutzer legt fest, welche Augenzahlen gezählt werden sollen (die Einsen, die Zweien ...)
der Benutzer kann keine Augenzahlen auswählen, die in vorherigen Runden gezählt wurden

das Gesamtergebnis bildet die Summe aus allen Zählungen
Beispiel:

1 1 2 4 6 --> ich wähle die 1en (Summe = 2    Endergebnis = 2)

2 2 2 2 4 --> ich wähle die 2en (Summe = 8    Endergebnis = 10)

usw.

Wäre toll wenn mir jemand helfen könnte..


----------



## shureg (23. Mrz 2021)

Hallo,

was genau ist dir nicht klar?
und womit soll man dir helfen? Wenn du konkrete Frage stellst, dann kann dir bestimmt geholfen werden 

ich würde das in folgende Methoden aufteilen:
1: Liste erzeugen
2: Liste ausgeben
3: summieren

das ganze soll ja dann 6 Runden laufen
in der main Methode gibst also eine Schleife mit 6 Iterationen, wo du alle drei Methoden dann aufrufst.
beim summieren das Zischenergebnis speichern.


----------

